
Ask HN: Looking for Startup Report - joshcrawford
I&#x27;ve been racking my brain trying to find the company that puts out a periodic report on startup outlook or startups to watch. The only thing I can really remember is that they mention the startups no longer in the running because they have had an IPO. Does this ring a bell for anyone?
======
mtmail
[https://mattermark.com/blog/](https://mattermark.com/blog/) used to create
reports and infographics on startups and were quite active on HN. Their
product and marketing evolved a bit.

[https://mattermark.com/mattermark-weekly-1-sent-sunday-
june-...](https://mattermark.com/mattermark-weekly-1-sent-sunday-june-9-2013/)

[https://mattermark.com/mattermark-startup-traction-
report-20...](https://mattermark.com/mattermark-startup-traction-
report-2014-released-today/)

[http://www.schumacher.me/blog/the-berlin-start-up-scene-
acco...](http://www.schumacher.me/blog/the-berlin-start-up-scene-according-to-
mattermark-data)

